# General > The Literature Network >  Trouble uploading pics

## Tyrion Cheddar

Whenever I try to upload a photo to an album, I get an error message saying I do not have permission to perform this action, and that I should refresh the page and login. I've investigated and it seems the action of attempting to upload the photo is logging me out, but each time I log back in and try again, the same thing happens. Can someone help? Thanks.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hello, Tyrion,
The same happened to me with my first posts, because this site has a timing out system.
Try checking the "remember me"? button, when you log in the first time. It should work, and you can always uncheck it again after uploading the pics.

----------


## Tyrion Cheddar

My thanks, Danik. I did as you suggested and it didn't work. Then it occurred to me that I log in with my Facebook account, and I wondered if I first need to create a username and password for this site, but I went to Register and don't see how to associate a new user/pass with my existing account.

----------


## Danik 2016

Hi, Tyrion,
I don´t know how logging in via Facebook works, because I never had a Facebook account.
What I noticed is that one has to be very quick on this site. I had this problems with posts and I am a slow writer. But now I just transfer the text to the editing pad and then I can take as much time as I want.
I suppose you have to be very quick with picture uploading too. If you take some time chosing your picture the system logs you out. And just one picture each time. Today I managed to upload a picture link to a post, but I was timed out while I was at it and had to start all over again.
If being faster and checking the remember box doesn´t solve the problem maybe you should try to contact the webmaster of this site (if there is one) or someone who understands how this page works.

----------

